# Neuer Arbeitsspeicher 16 GB DDR3 - 1600 MHz oder 2400 Mhz



## HardcoreKoH (17. April 2015)

Guten Tag Leute,

ich würde gerne so langsam meinen Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von DDR3 8 GB 1333 Mhz auf 16 GB.
Habe mir mal zwei Exemplare rausgesucht:

16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware,

16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

Preislich nehmen sich die beiden Arbeitsspeicher kaum was.
Kann ich dann zu dem 2400er greifen?
Merkt man denn eigentlich überhaupt einen Leistungszuwachs von 1600 MHz auf 2400 MHz?

Restliches System steht in meiner Signatur.


----------



## nudelhaus (17. April 2015)

würde die g.skill nehmen, sind gnädiger beim oc und der spannung.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (17. April 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html


----------



## Adi1 (17. April 2015)

Und , was soll das  bringen?


----------



## HardcoreKoH (17. April 2015)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html



Habs mir mal angeschaut. Im Grunde hätte ich einen Zuwachs von ca. 1-2 FPS. 
Ich würde aber eher zum 2400er greifen. Ist momentan relativ günstig.


----------



## FabianHD (17. April 2015)

Mit deinem Xeon hast du keine Vorteile, da er maximal nur 1600 MHz unterstützt.
Von 8 auf 16 aufzurüsten bringt es beim Spielen auch nicht. Ich würde
mir die Investition sparen.


----------



## HardcoreKoH (17. April 2015)

FabianHD schrieb:


> Mit deinem Xeon hast du keine Vorteile, da er maximal nur 1600 MHz unterstützt.
> Von 8 auf 16 aufzurüsten bringt es beim Spielen auch nicht. Ich würde
> mir die Investition sparen.



Muss auch nicht von heute auf morgen sein. Mit den 8 GB bin ich aktuell noch ganz gut dabei. Aber mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## FabianHD (17. April 2015)

Dann würde ich eher fragen, wenn es wirklich so weit ist. Im Moment macht es mMn. keinen Sinn.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (18. April 2015)

schau dir GTA V an^^


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2015)

> Mit deinem Xeon hast du keine Vorteile, da er maximal nur 1600 MHz unterstützt.


Und ich kann zaubern oder wie ?  ...........   CPU-Z Validator 4.0 
Der Xeon schafft genau so einen hohen ram takt wie jeder andere Haswell 

Vorausgesetzt man hat ein z 97 Board und hat sich hier bei keiner Beratung ein H97 aufschwatzen lassen


----------

